# 740 Slim



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone shot a 740? What's the recoil like? Are they having startup issues with the 740 or is it smooth sailing?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've put 200 rounds thru mine with no trouble at all. The recoil is not that bad. I put a Pachmyr grip sleeve on it and it does take out some of the bite. It's more comfortable to shoot than my Kel Tec PF9. Overall, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

A rhetorical question: If Glock made a 9mm or 40 caliber gun in that size, would you still have bought the Taurus? Or the Kel-Tec?


----------

